# Crysis 2: Patch 1.9, DirectX 11-Effekte, 64-Bit und mehr - Hinweise zur Installation



## SebastianThoeing (28. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crysis 2: Patch 1.9, DirectX 11-Effekte, 64-Bit und mehr - Hinweise zur Installation* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crysis 2: Patch 1.9, DirectX 11-Effekte, 64-Bit und mehr - Hinweise zur Installation


----------



## 1611andi (28. Juni 2011)

Mal dumm gefragt: Wie sieht's eigentlich mit DX10 aus?
Man hört ja nur von DX11.


----------



## stockduck (28. Juni 2011)

1611andi schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt: Wie sieht's eigentlich mit DX10 aus?
> Man hört ja nur von DX11.



DX10 wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## philson (28. Juni 2011)

hier noch zwei Download Möglichkeiten ( uploded.to und Rapidshare):

    Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack
    http://ul.to/l7770ch0/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe
    https://rapidshare.com/files/2961596467/Crysis_2_HiResTexture_Pack.exe

    Crysis_2_DX11_Pack
    http://ul.to/f2srw3am/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe
    https://rapidshare.com/files/908933379/Crysis_2_DX11_Pack.exe


----------



## DEpsilon (28. Juni 2011)

stockduck schrieb:


> DX10 wird nicht unterstützt.


 
Tja das ist wieder das Problem mit den Konsolen. Die unterstützen nur DX9, das aktuellste DX auf Windows ist 11, folglich macht es wenig Sinn die 10er Version extra zu unterstützen.


----------



## Phatboy75 (28. Juni 2011)

DEpsilon schrieb:


> Tja das ist wieder das Problem mit den Konsolen. Die unterstützen nur DX9, das aktuellste DX auf Windows ist 11, folglich macht es wenig Sinn die 10er Version extra zu unterstützen.


 
dx 11 ist eine aufgebohrte dx10 fassung und deswegen abwärtskompatibel . deswegen unterstützt dx11 auch alle dx10 features .
deswegen läuft auf dx11 auch dx10 karten , aber eben ohne die dx11 features.


----------



## DestinysHand (2. Juli 2011)

bei mir saugt er den Patch und wenn ich das Game aus mache und dann neu starte will er den Patch wieder neu laden... kp ...wieder son nerviges hin und her ich hab balg gar keinen bock mehr zu zocken....
Da lobe ich mir Steam... runter laden .. alles wird geupdated und gepatcht und fertig...-.-


----------



## rohan123 (6. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja zwar alles superschön, nur hilft es mir wenig, denn siet dem Update kann ich Crysis 2 nicht mehr spielen, da es keine Spielstände mehr laden möchte.


----------



## Austrianer365 (8. September 2012)

*Spielstände laden Crysis 2*

Hey! Gibts da schon einen Weg, um die Spielstände laden zu können? Bei mir geht das Game auch ein, Hardware passt völlig! Neuer Benutzer angelegt. Spielstände gelöscht, DX 11 deaktiviert... Nix funktioniert. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

LG Dan


----------

